
Warming is accelerating - Red_Tarsius
http://arctic-news.blogspot.com/2017/11/warming-is-accelerating.html
======
fallingfrog
I'm not a climate change denier, but I haven't heard any scientist predicting
ten degrees C of warming in ten years. That seems wildly improbable.

------
arnoooooo
Here's an article I wrote about what each of us can do about it :
[https://climate.btmx.fr/en/](https://climate.btmx.fr/en/)

TL;DR: Don't eat meat, insulate your home, limit use of fossil fuel powered
transportation, advocate change.

~~~
pvaldes
> Don't eat meat

In some cases, this is a more ideological than practical suggestion. Will
necessarily improve the climatic change problem?. Probably not: Agriculture
consume and needs a _lot_ of water, and lots of fuel also and require to
devoid the production area of other plants (whereas many old and very big oaks
are respected and have a place because pigs eat accorns).

Change a truck moving sheeps with the same Kg in Vegetables, nothing changes
in term of fuel saved. In fact as vegetables are less dense, you would need to
move more Kg for providing enough calories for the same people (because
lattices are basically water).

~~~
passiveincomelg
What about methane? I can't find the source right now, but I read somewhere
that animals fart more than plants.

~~~
pvaldes
This is a valid point, yes. But it seems that plants are able to emit methane
also:

Methane emissions from terrestrial plants under aerobic conditions. Keppler,
Hamilton, Braß & Röckmann. 2006. Nature 439, 187–191

[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature04420](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature04420)

------
egberts1
14,200 new temperature reading stations since 1974 mostly placed near heat-
producing urbanized area should adequately supply the evidence of warming.

